# Hot water bottles?



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy hot water bottles in the Alicante area?

Do they have them here in Spain? I have looked and can't find them.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

They sell them in the Chinese bazars in my town.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy hot water bottles in the Alicante area?
> 
> Do they have them here in Spain? I have looked and can't find them.


As has been pointed out, the bazaars or have a look on ebay Spain.There's loads on there.Everything for children's to adults..


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought one in my local chemist.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the quick replies. 

I tried our local farmacia - they didn't seem to understand what I wanted. I will try the Chinese shops - we have lots of them here but I didn't think to look there.

What should I ask for if I can't see them?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried our local farmacia - they didn't seem to understand what I wanted. I will try the Chinese shops - we have lots of them here but I didn't think to look there.

What should I ask for if I can't see them?[/QUOTE]

bolsa (feminine) de agua caliente

hope that helps


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

I have now found them. They were in the local Chinese shop. I had to ask for them.

I just hope they don't leak


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I have now found them. They were in the local Chinese shop. I had to ask for them.
> 
> I just hope they don't leak


Pleased you got sorted,nice one.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ask the wife to make a cover for the bottle, the might not leak, but surely they get very hot, not sure what materials the chinese use to make the bottles but I have 2 of those, one from chemist and one from chinese bazaar, and the chemist's one doesn't scald you as the chinese one.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Ask the wife to make a cover for the bottle, the might not leak, but surely they get very hot, not sure what materials the chinese use to make the bottles but I have 2 of those, one from chemist and one from chinese bazaar, and the chemist's one doesn't scald you as the chinese one.


Liked, but for the concern about the poster getting scolded, not for the advice of getting "the wife to make a cover"


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Liked, but for the concern about the poster getting scolded, not for the advice of getting "the wife to make a cover"


He probably would get scolded for daring to ask the wife!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> He probably would get scolded for daring to ask the wife!


as opposed to scalded by the hot water you mean


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> as opposed to scalded by the hot water you mean


What a great spelling mistake of mine!!? Fitted in well with the sentence, didn't it?!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

We have an electric blanket with separate controls for each side.

Who said it does not get cold on the Costa Del Sol ?

PS Just got my Winter Fuel Allowance.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

DunWorkin said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I have now found them. They were in the local Chinese shop. I had to ask for them.
> 
> I just hope they don't leak


We used to get them from the Chinese shop, they served the purpose for a time, but the opening was very small, making it dangerous when filling, as the water spluttered out.
They also leaked. You can't expect much for 2 euros!
Then, one day I saw some in Lidls,out here, cost more, bigger aperture, didn't leak, and had a velvety cover.They've been in use for 3 winters now.( with fluffy blanket)
Perhaps a kind relative in UK might sent you some as a Christmas present , or do you have a Lidls near you?
Trouble is they don't have them in stock all the time.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I was looking on Amazon (they have loads) and apparently you can now get microwaveable ones, no water needed so no leaks.

I still have the one I bought from the UK seven years ago, it gets used about two weeks a year before the dual control electric blanket gets unpacked.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The ones I bought have nice soft, removable tartan covers. I filled them last night as a test and checked them this morning. They didn't seem to be leaking.

By the way I am a Mrs DunWorkin not a Mr DunWorkin so no wife to ask to make covers 

We have been here for over 10 years and I have never known nights as cold as the last week. Maybe we are just getting older and feeling the cold more.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We spent half of the first Winter Fuel Allowance payment my OH got in Spain on an electric duvet, which like some of your electric blankets has dual controls for each side, 6 diffferent heat settings and can be programmed to stay on for between 1 and 9 hours. It's one of the best things we've ever bought for our Spanish house. We ordered it from Amazon to be delivered here.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

One of the very few things better about being in the UK, the houses are warm enough. Don't need hotties and don't need electric blankets.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

jimenato said:


> One of the very few things better about being in the UK, the houses are warm enough. Don't need hotties and don't need electric blankets.


It may be one of the very few things, but it is a mighty important thing!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

At the moment it's the same temperature inside and outside my house: 15ºC. And that's _after _I've had the electric fire on for an hour. I wish those people who want to axe our WFP because Spain is a "warm country" could come and stay for a few days.


----------

